# Just introducing myself.



## doktorhook (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey guys &amp; gals,

Doktorhook here &amp; of course I'm new to the forum. I actually ran across it a few days back when I had caught a wild mantid in my front yard ( chinese). I was wanting to keep him as a pet but around my house we have alot of ants &amp; they tend to keep the other insects down so I was having a hard time finding food for him. Anyway I temporarily let him go so that he could fend for himself at least but the kids became attached to him so i recaptured him a few days later.

We've named him 'El Tigre", because in his world he's like a tiger. To make it short &amp; sweet I have El tigre a proper tank now &amp; thanks to you guys I know how to take care of him. I've always had a fascination with mantids ever since I was a kid &amp; have caught some fine ones in my time. One you won't believe (literally) but I'll save that for another time.


----------



## Kriss (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi there and welcome!


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 17, 2007)

> We've named him 'El Tigre", because in his world his like a tiger.


Welcome!

I like the name. "The Tiger" mantid 8) .


----------



## doktorhook (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks! I thought he deserved an appropriate name since their such viscious little critters.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello doktorhook!


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Precious (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome Dok! I'm new as well. You will find a wealth of information in this forum, much of it from experience. I have one Chinese too! I had hundreds but that's another story. :wink:


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

